# What happended to disabled kitten thread?



## ItsMe83 (Jul 10, 2012)

It seems to have been moved. Where? Why?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

We're hoping it's being moderated/merged


----------



## ItsMe83 (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh I see. This is the email I sent to RSPCA Sheffield. Sound OK? xx

Dear sir or madam,


I am aware that on Thursday, one of your officers seized a kitten by the name of Toby from the Nether Edge area of Sheffield. I am thankful to you that you are giving him the medical treatment he requires however once he is physically well, I (and a great number of other people now involved in Toby's welfare) urge to you that he is entrusted into the care of a lady from Oxfordshire who has logged with you her intentions to give Toby a home. This woman promises to give Toby the care he deserves. She is fully aware of and capable of taking care of Toby's incontinence problem. We all know that Toby is able to have a good quality of life with this right owner who is home all day and therefore able to properly care for him. She has the means to be able to devote the time to Toby which he needs to keep him clean and to keep his skin in good condition. I assure you, Toby's will be in the forefront of all of our minds and he will not be forgotten by any of us. Whilst he has a good home to go to, euthanizing him would be morally wrong.


Kind regards.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Perhaps it would be better to wait for the thread to be put back rather than starting yet another one.


----------



## ItsMe83 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ha! Makes sense! I must log off now (been here for about 8 hours) I will check back tomorrow. Thanks again everyone so much. xxxx


----------

